# *NEW* Wheel Spotlight: Stance SF08 Rotary Forged 5 Spoke Wheel!



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*

*Authorized Stance Wheels Distributor*

Stance wheels adding another impressive wheel to their SF series!
The aggressive lines and straight spoke design on this split-5 spoke design is unique in it's own way.
Tapping into an OEM esque wheel design for a low key aftermarket presence.

*Available Colors*
- Gloss Black

*Available Tailor Made Program Sizes*
20X9 | 20X10 | 20X10.5 | 20X11

Give us a call at (562)249-7184
*Wheel & Tire packages with TPMS also available!
As always, giving out the best prices on the market in exchange for
some awesome installed photos and review!

Let us know what you think!*














































_*Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes*
*
Thank you,

[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

All new 2018 Honda Accord Sport fitted with the Stance SF08 in the Gloss Black set.
Also, check out the new Brushed Silver finish!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model 3 fitted with the new Stance SF08 in the Gloss Black finish.
20X9 front with 20X10.5 rear.
Now available in 19"!


----------



## Tonyv814 (Dec 14, 2018)

Is there any availability for Stance SF08 in the Gloss Black set for Model 3P 20 inch?? How much?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tonyv814 said:


> Is there any availability for Stance SF08 in the Gloss Black set for Model 3P 20 inch?? How much?


These come in 20X9 and 20X10.5 and can be custom machined to fit however you like. Comes in a standard Gloss Black. $380 per wheel for the 20X9 and $420 per wheel for the 20X10.5.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Customer's Chevy SS benefiting with his new Stance SF08 with a wider rear setup to help put down some of that power!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Classy, Jaguar XKR fitted with the Stance SF08 in the standard Gloss Black finish for a sleek look.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF08 19X8.5 BLANK IN GLOSS BLACK*
1 set available.

DM or Email me for prices
Financing available
Wheel and tire package available

*[email protected]*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*REAR angle SF08 on Model 3*

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Other Stance wheels available for TESLA










Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SF09
BRUSHED DUAL GUNMETAL
20X9 20X10.5 in stock / blanks
Customize your set today!








*


----------

